# My Tabby Babies



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Tess :001_wub:
Pixel :001_wub: 

I've had my babies for 2 years this year  Tess is almost 4 (Tabby and White), and Pixel (Tabby) is almost 2. Tess is Pixels mom 

I originally planned to have 2 girlie kittens, but after contacting various rescues I ended up having Tess without even seeing a picture of her and Pixel...but I am so glad because they're my little babies.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Really beautiful  love tabbies!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Lovely pics  x


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

It's funny how things happen, sometimes its just meant to be


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: love there names to


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww lovely pics


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous tabbies


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Updated pics of my babies


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

My babies again


----------

